# Stepped on Molly



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This morning getting ready for work Princess Molly was lurking in the hallway leading to the bathroom. I stepped on her tail and she cried and ran. I finally coaxed her from under the bed and she forgave me. I hate to hurt my critters


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear ya Alan! One night I tripped over Cody and in order to not fall on him I dove to the right and ended breaking my foot But I saved my doggie from injury
BTW Princess Molly is beautiful!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hear you to i haven't had any to bad incidents (yet) but a couple of times Ive almost fallen backwards over Levi or had to side step quickly to avoid him. Once i stepped on one of his toys and thought I'd stepped on his tail I'm so glad it wasn't. Levi stays in the kitchen area and we have sliding doors between rooms and i always have to close them slowly to make sure he doesn't stick his head through as I'm closing it and get caught. every once in a while accedents happen but it's so hard when you think your pup or kitty is hurt. hope Princess Molly is OK she is a nice looking cat.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> BTW Princess Molly is beautiful!





Jacques2000 said:


> hope Princess Molly is OK she is a nice looking cat.


Thanks folks.  Miss Molly is fine and back to her usual cat with an attitude self


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

broke my big toe Tuesday AM trying not to step on the cat (Lelo) coming down the stairs. I went down them face first lucky it was only my toe I broke.. I do believe I heard the cat laughing at me when I got back from the ER..


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Miaya's mom said:


> broke my big toe Tuesday AM trying not to step on the cat (Lelo) coming down the stairs. I went down them face first lucky it was only my toe I broke.. I do believe I heard the cat laughing at me when I got back from the ER..



Well I hate you broke your toe and glad it was nothing more serious! I do understand the dangers of having a stealthy cat sneaking around. LOL.... I told my cats that my life insurance goes to the dog. Now Tuff tries to trip when I go down the stairs.:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Princess Molly is ok and you too. Those kitties I think are plotting against us. Lets trip them up so we have to stay home with them spoiling them.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Merlin likes to lie on the step going into the kitchen, trouble is he blends into the carpet and is hard to see especially at night... I've learned to feel with my foot before I step down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly's such a pretty girl. I know you feel bad whenever you step on them, but sometimes is just unavoidable. They don't seem to understand sometimes either. 
My guys think nothing of stepping on my feet though, sure they don't realize it hurts. 

My guys lie at the top of the stairs (I've only got 4). Everyone in my household has fallen down the steps except for me, I've come close a few times, sure it will eventually happen.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I know what you mean!! I hit Riley's head off a door the other day - I felt like the worst mom in the world! I don't think he care much though. I was so guilty I gave him peanut butter, so I think overall he thought it was a good deal!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

All of us (other dogs included) have all stepped on Pucci. He lets out a loud "BARRRRRR!!" and runs under the table.

You'd think he'd learn by now to stay out from under feet!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't feel bad... With three fast quiet cats I step on a cat 2-3 times weekly if not more. Grr. They always run under my feet when I am walking or quietly sit behind my feet then I turn around without seeing them and step on one. Thank god I didn't injure any of them bad... Yet.  they sprint around when I am walking all the time . Either them or me are going to get seriously hurt one day.


----------

